

MacBook Air review (13-inch, 2013) - Brajeshwar
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/17/4436332/macbook-air-review-13-inch-2013

======
msluyter
I just got one of these (i7, 8GB ram), along with a new Time Capsule. FWIW,
subjectively, performance seems noticeably improved over my previous Air,
presumably mostly due to the graphics & wifi.

